# Tweaking up my old 521



## Bkupmstr69 (Feb 22, 2021)

So I’ve had this thrower for a few yeas now.
lately I’ve noticed some deficiencies: 1 it doesn’t throw as far a it used to and 2 it now wants to rattle the teeth out of my head.
so i commenced the operation and determined that the auger bearin/bushing has had better days so that will be replaced as soon as the parts arrive.
any ideas on what else i can do to upgrade it to perform better?
i saw that some have upgraded to a 6.5 HP motor? That may be in the cards
is there anything else i should do while I have it apart.
mostly this is my backup as I use my Snapper RER with a plow for primary snow removal

thanks


----------



## Bkupmstr69 (Feb 22, 2021)

Oh i should have mentioned it has a 5HP tecumseh HS50 67259g


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

And who makes the 521? Is this a Toro, Snapper, ...


----------



## Bkupmstr69 (Feb 22, 2021)

JLawrence08648 said:


> And who makes the 521? Is this a Toro, Snapper, ...


It’s a toro forum so i didnt think i needed to include that...
by the way, its a toro, i believe a 1988


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

Welcome,

I have a 521 . . . re-powered with the 212cc Predator. The machine does not need the impeller kit as long as the impeller blades are in good shape, tight to the housing, and have not been worn by the bad bearing.

So, definitely replace the bearing and go for a new set of belts. If you re-power the old pulley and belts should be re-usable.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Bkupmstr69 said:


> It’s a toro forum so i didnt think i needed to include that...
> by the way, its a toro, i believe a 1988


You didn't. My mistake. I clicked the "new" button and forgot to look at the top Toro heading.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

A 6.5hp Predator OHV upgrade or similar is all I can think of that would be of value. There was a post a month or so ago about putting a taller chute on a 521. I'm not sure if that would be worth it for you?


----------



## Hec In Omaha (Jan 10, 2021)

Once you have the auger bearing replaced, make sure the engine is up to snuff!
• replace points and set them per the manual
• go through the carb
• check WOT RPMs and set to 3450 RPMs
• make sure the governor is set correctly 
• replace the belts. Use Toro Belts!
• adjust the control levers per the manual
• inspect the friction wheel and grease the gears.

Good luck

Hec


----------



## Bkupmstr69 (Feb 22, 2021)

Hec In Omaha said:


> Once you have the auger bearing replaced, make sure the engine is up to snuff!
> • replace points and set them per the manual
> • go through the carb
> • check WOT RPMs and set to 3450 RPMs
> ...


Thank you heck.
ive been thru a few already but yours is a great list.
haven’t touched the points yet or any points for that matter in years, would be fun
rebuilt the carb when i acquired it a few years ago.
never checked WOT, need to get a gauge of some sort i guess
governer needs checking, yes
new belts are coming with the bearing
greasing and an all over inspection while i have it apart.

i think I’m gonna touch up some paint while I’m at it.

looks like we’ve had a lull here in the snow in NJ so maybe I’ll get it all done this Saturday 

thank you


----------



## Bkupmstr69 (Feb 22, 2021)

Looks like there is a big gap between the blades and the housing so i guess I’ll add an impeller kit


----------



## Hec In Omaha (Jan 10, 2021)

Bkupmstr69 said:


> Looks like there is a big gap between the blades and the housing so i guess I’ll add an impeller kit



My 421 had less than an 1/8” gap between the impeller and the housing.








1/8” drill bit won’t fit between impeller and housing.

I don’t think you will need an impeller kit. These old school snow blowers don’t need them. I seriously tried to get my 421 to clog this past weekend in 8” of heavy wet snow. It never clogged up! Take a look at my 421 refurbish thread if you get a chance.









1980 Toro 421 Refurbish


Howdy All, So about a month ago I was given this nice little Toro 421 with a bad motor. I had a nice running late nineties Tecumseh 5 HP snow blower engine off a Craftsman with electric start and installed it. No more points! The 5 HP motor has a 3/4" dia shaft and the old 4 HP had a 1"...




www.snowblowerforum.com





Hec


----------



## Bkupmstr69 (Feb 22, 2021)

Hec In Omaha said:


> My 421 had less than an 1/8” gap between the impeller and the housing.
> View attachment 176431
> 
> 1/8” drill bit won’t fit between impeller and housing.
> ...


Thank you I’m looking now 🤓


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

Bkupmstr69 said:


> haven’t touched the points yet or any points for that matter in years, would be fun
> 
> 
> thank you


If your 521 is a 1988,it won't have points-it will have electronic ignition.My 1987 521 had electronic ignition.


----------



## Bkupmstr69 (Feb 22, 2021)

Mike C. said:


> If your 521 is a 1988,it won't have points-it will have electronic ignition.My 1987 521 had electronic ignition.


Thanks i was hoping i wouldn’t have to dig out a gapping tool


----------

